# Here We Go Again



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

While many of our brethren are enjoying Niagra Falls, the fam and I will be enjoying Lake George. We leave tomorrow for 16 glorious days on the lake. And Wolfie is right, it is too crowded. Way too many people. Too touristy. So ya'll stay away.









And BTW, please don't tell Wolfie there is a northern end of the lake about 30 miles away from that crowded, touristy end.







And there aint nobody up there - except us, of course. You all enjoy! It's great having the summer off, aint it?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip Scott. Wish we could join you on the lake.

I don't think Wolfie spends much time on this forum so I'm sure you little secret will be safe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Moosegut!








I'm sure you can handle the crowds just fine
(Are you bringing your bucket?)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like a horrible thing for you to have to put yourselves through...









Just kidding! Have a wonderful time and Enjoy!!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott have a great time and safe trip
Take some pics for us

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Scott,

Hope you all have a wonderful time......I know you will.








Hello to Karen & the boys action

Be safe,
Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Are you bringing your bucket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think it is like American Express for Moosegut...he never leaves home without it.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Moosegut,

Wow 16 days! I'm jealous. Enjoy the beautiful scenery of Lake George.

Safe trip!

C-Mac


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

16 days







does your TT and TV combined hold that much beer and ice?

Have a great trip, relax let all the stress of life wind down. your going to have great weather.


----------



## PLSCKAELLER (May 31, 2006)

Hello-
This is the first time I am writing. We are going to Lake George Aug 3 - 10th. Maybe we will see you there.

Our Outback is 21 RS. You can't miss us...We LOVE the Red Sox!!!

Our friends who are camping with us their Outback is a 5th wheel 30 ft Sydney. (I think)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, PLSCKAELLER!* action 
Glad to finally hear from you!









Have a great trip as well. Are your friends with the Outback fiver members as well?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

